# Anyone started makeing new props ?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I started cleaning up my side-yard a week or two ago, a few days ago I strung steel cable back and forth above the workbench, then today I hung a tarp from the cables, I just had to have at least a little shade out there when welding and grinding!
Maybe it bothers me because I'm older? I used to be able to handle the changing climate better. 95 degrees, high humidity all the way down to -32 in some winters!(the old Encyclopedia Britanica claimed this town, Mount Carroll, Illinois was the coldest town in this whole state!)
I used to weld outside alot in the wintertime, it helped keep me warm!
I am very close to the final assembly of my haunted Victrola, two pnuematic cylinders and controls and a "Ted Danson-"Creepshow!" mask(head and shoulders) that will pop up and turn to the left as the Victrola lid opens.
The switch to activate it will be a remote control in my pocket, this way I can set it off when nobody has their face or head hanging over the lid!(Of course I could manover an agressive drunk into position and "POW!" "Take him away Officer!" hahahah!)
I painted "Ted" wood-grain, he's not a sea-encrusted Zombie from the beach anymore, now he's the angry god of veneer, pist because we cut down his private forest to turn it into crappy veneer for Victrola lids!
Maybe I'll call him "King of the Termites"?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Everybody take a lot of pictures of your prop building and send them to [email protected] (please please). As we are expanding our network, we can use the good content donations that you wish to submit. I would love to see pics and descriptions of all types of stuff.

Thanks for helping our network grow to bring you more!



--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm hoping to get this camera thingy to work so I can get pics for my site. As I add pics I'll send as much stuff your way Larry. 



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I was going to be building toe pincher coffins this summer, but it doesn't really fit the Harry Potter theme. Probably next summer. Right now I am just in planning stages, figuring out what props can be modified and recycled. I'll probably get started on a project or two soon.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## crystalmae (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, I have begun planning my second annual Halloween Extravaganza, and I was wondering if you guys could give me some hints. Last year my theme was Hell...and it turned out TERRIFIC! We had cardboard all of my walls that were painted black with flames reaching the ceilings! This year I have decided on the Vampire theme, and am planning on making my house look like a castle - particularly Dracula's castle. I am having a tough time thinking of ways to create stone walls, and vampire props. Reading some of these comments to eachother, you guys really seem to know what you are talking about! so..let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

I finally got my flyng crank ghost flying over the long week end. It looks even better than I thought it would. I am going to build a collapsable frame out of PVC to hang it from, and then I will start on building something new. I'm thinking of building a grave robber scene for my yard. I already have a toe pincher coffin I built a long time ago (I forgot all about it until the other day!) I'm planning on building The London after Midnight character that I have discussed before on this board. He will be the grave robber, holding a lantern, looking over the coffin that I have. I haven't decided what to put in the coffin yet, and I am going to get some 3" thick styrofoam sheets to build some head stones. I was out yesterday at my local home improvement store pricing lanterns, and styrofoam board. I figure I'll really get busy bulding the rest of the props around the beginning of August.

Mike


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Ok. Started the frame and armature for my first ground breaker corps for this year. Haven't decided if it will be one of the clowns or just a corps. Still leaning towards the dead clown circus theme.



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Killer Clowns,corpses....say Putrid old boy,you're right up my alley.

rod spain


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I think your dead clown circus idea is great. You can get pretty creative and demented with a theme like that. How about an evil clown in a cotton candy/popcorn stand. You can spraypaint cotton pink for the cotton candy. The food could be covered with rubber bugs like centipedes. Or maybe instead of cotton candy, use cob webs full of spiders.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks wolf65 for the great idea. I'm hoping to spread dead clowns through out our existing grave yard. Give it a 'festive' feel this Halloween. LOL. Hay Rod, they don't have to be evil, just dead and rotting. Hoping to work on two fears this year. The fear of dead things and the fear of clowns. There's a site on the net (have to look it back up) with instructions on how to make a spider move with the works from a FCG. That would be my idea of something to make TOTs walk under. Maybe next year.

A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Warning: Alot of people are VERY AFRAID OF CLOWNS! Some may become physically aggressive toward or away from such stimulation, so be prepared!
I would never have believed this if I hadn't seen it myself!
When phobias take over someone, anything can happen, sort of like the elephant stampede from one mouse going "Hi!"
I think "Phobia House" would be an excellant name for a haunted house.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

The Pirate/Vampire theme is set for this year. After seeing the POTC, I'm willing to bet there will be a lot of pirate themes. Just received some new equipment at work and the foam panels are endless!!!!! They are perfect for tombstone bases and stones themselves. I will start the archway over the next couple of weekends. I hope everyone has as much fun as I plan on having this year. I may even keep it up for Saturday night also!!!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Wolfenhowie,I'm planning on seeing POTC myself.I'm putting up new corpse heads up in my website.I nicknamed them "Moldy"and "Skully" and titled them the "FX-Files".Putrid,if you ever checked out my website under KILLER CLOWNS,one of the easiest and best cost(for you...CHEAP)ways to make Killer Clowns is to get a cheap wal mart,etc skeleton and use paper mache to make a Killer Clown face,then go get a string mop head and dye it red,green,etc and attach.Wahla!Instant Killer Clown!

rod spain


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Saw Pirates OtC Friday at drive-in, great movie, far superior to Rugrats go Wild which came just before it. I probably would have enjoyed it a bit more if I wasn't so exhausted spending the day doing my own treasure hunting. This has nothing to do with Halloween, but anyone ever try Geo-caching? You use a handheld GPS to search for a treasure box someone has hidden. You can do a web search for co-ordinates for treasures in your area. Boxes contain cheap trinkets, you get to claim one and must put another cheap object in its place. There is often a log that you can sign saying who you are, where you are from, and when you found the box. Fun stuff, I have to get a GPS of my own. We had three car loads of people and four GPS units. The cheap one I borrowed just had a digital direction compass and distance from target readings. The most fancy model actually had a map showing the streams we had to find a way across on our hike to find the hidden treasure which was in a hollowed out stump high up on a steep hill.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Bit more on topic, I made a really cool find cleaning out cabinets today. Two heavy candle stick holders that look a lot like stone ornamental cremation urns. My wife had bought them long ago and she suggested I place them with our Halloween props... just what I was thinking when I spotted them.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

wolf65 you have a cool wife! My wife and mom are going to see the movie this Tuesday. I work nights so I'll be in bed. Your treasure hunting habit sounds cool as well. 

Gym. I'm going for the gold on Halloween. If I have to clean up someone's puke I know I've achieved Halloween Zen. I did have one young boy turn around and start pounding on me one Halloween. I did the only thing I could think of and keep my hands covering 'the family jewels' and backed away. A few minuets later the boy and his mom came back and apologized. No harm done and I thanked both of them. 

Hay Rod, I've been to your site a few times. Even took Deb there to show her. I'll have to check out your "Moldy and Scully" heads soon. Where's your 'BEST' button so I can vote for you on Larry's Best OF web ring? Haven't found it yet, could be right in front of me and if it don't bite I wont see it. At least that's what Deb tells me anyway. Thanks for the ideas on making the corpses. but you know me, cheep, yarn's cheaper than a mop head and can be hot glued into place easier. Cheap cheap cheap cheap and cheap. LOL.



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*



Well, being the total new kid on the block, not only to this forum, but also to building Halloween props, I am doing the first thing that comes naturally to me, which is building tombstones.

Speaking of building, hubby and I also have a personal web site and I am working on getting it back up. Hope to have it back up by the end of next week. I'll post and let everyone know when I do, and will start to put my Halloween goodies on it. 

I'll have to dig up the pics I took of me and some friends, Halloween 1999, when we participated in a costume contest here in St. Louis. We went as a group of three car accident victims with really gory effects. We also had, as any good group of accident victims must, our attorney. Unfortunately, we didn't win anything, but at least we made it to the top 10 of about 100 entries. For me, even though I didn't win any cash, hearing the audience go "eeeewwwwwww" [xx(] when they saw me in all my "g(l)ory" (he he) was joy enough. [}]




*

Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

The only props Ive started making are clay miniatures for my Halloween Village.. Since I live in a small condo I dont have the enjoyment of decorating outside. Does nayone have any suggestions for Village Props. Ive already made tombstones, Pumokins, and Candy Apples


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Zacharybinks,Got an idea,get some large fake spiders and place them thru out the mini village and put them all in an attack position,maybe glue some mini people in the spider's mouths.Just a weird idea.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I work with Sculply when I do the Santa's. It’s easy to work with. What clay or polymer do you use?
The only bad part about working with clays and polymers is you can't get really thin or spindly. For that I would use bread clay. I’ve got some things I made 6 years ago and they’re holding up very well. No signs of aging at all. Use a water proof sealant on your stuff a few weeks after they’re finished. That way there’s no moisture trapped inside making things sticky. And it’s a good idea to make sure everything is completely dry before you paint. I made some really nice stuff I had to pitch because even after a few years they remained sticky. Live and learn. You can also make sculpting tools with the bread clay. Wont stick to Sculply or the bread clay. With bread clay you could make Halloween trees to go with your town. This stuff is very strong after it dries. You can make your trees as spindly as you want.

Here’s my recipe form our web site.

5 slices of white bread with out there crusts (may need more bread ) 
3 tablespoons of white glue 
A few drops of dish soap. 
1 sturdy fork 
A bowl to mix it all in 
The Process 
Tare the crustless bread into small pieces and place in bowl. Add glue and one or two drops of dish soap and mix with the fork. If the mixture seems very sticky add more bread. Now get your hands in it. Mix and mash till you end up with a silky smooth workable clump of clay. It shouldn't stick or be sticky. 

Bread clay is durable and can be worked paper thin. It does shrink a bit when drying. Store in a
sealable plastic bag in the icebox. Can last unused for a few weeks this way. 




A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*



Rod,

I like how you think. I collect Halloween village also. What a scream!




*



> quote:_Originally posted by rod spain_
> 
> Hey Zacharybinks,Got an idea,get some large fake spiders and place them thru out the mini village and put them all in an attack position,maybe glue some mini people in the spider's mouths.Just a weird idea.
> 
> rod spain


Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well it takes a warped mind to want to make corpses.It also takes a warper mind to hang around PUTRID!LOL!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm warpy and cheap! LOL. If your not disturbed spend some time with me. I don't mind as long as you don't hang with the therapy bills. Well, Ok, we'll go Dutch.



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Putrid,Whose Dutch?Is he/she really Dutch?I rather hang with you and not Dutch!Not that I have anything personally against Dutch!By the way....WHOSE DUTCH????!!!!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

My therapy hasn't gone well enough to find out who Dutch is. Maybe that's why they stopped seeing me. Dutch wasn't paying. LOL

Got the armatures done and am starting on the paper mache and corpsing for four ground breaker corpses. Also figuring out how I'm going to make the clown bodies and cloths. Once I get it all together I'll stat making the stand up clown corpses for the walk through. I'm also throwing around the idea of having a circus like sign lit with flashing c7 Christmas lights. "Dead Clown Circus"

I don't know folks, maybe it has to be 100 and high humidity in the garage before I get motivated to make props. LOL



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Putrid,Do you use and cheep skulls for ya props?If not I found the cheap wal Mart skulls are good for corpse head making as well as clowns.just a suggestion.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Rod, you know how cheap I am? Using skulls? LOL I make paper mache copies of them by covering a bucky skull with aluminum foil then with paper mache. I then attach the paper mache skull to the body with duck tape and mache everything together. After it's dry I 'corps' with the snot rag technique. Just get a good tissue soaked with your paper mache mixture and use it as skin for the corps. Been using paint to color thing up but this year I'm going to experiment with jell stain. I'll still have to paint everything first using latex exterior house paint. One of the web sites suggested using coffee in your paper mache glue. It would give a good color but I know when coffee breaks down it has a high nitrogen count. This would speed up the rotting of the paper mache. (The geek in me has to come out every once in a wile. LOL)



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well let me ask you a question:If you mix coffee in the glue mix wouldn't that mix keep the corpse up all night?

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I never new a corps that was to lively for coffee. LOL



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Touche'

rod spain


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HEY PUTRID!!!!my web"lackey" just put up the new pics of my new corpse heads "THE FX FILES"starring Moldy & Skully.You might have to refresh your computer but they are on line right now.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Totaly Killer Heads Rod! Kinda makes me hungry for bar-b-qued chicken. LOL

A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

If you want some I'll make sure that I'll send along some dippin' sauce!LOL. HEY EVERYBODY!THE HEAD O.C.C.O.C.P. HAS GIVEN ME THE "THUMBS UP" ON MY NEW CORPSE HEADS!cHECK EM' OUT AT WWW.CREATIVECORPSES.COM

rod spain


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*



Rod,
Moldy and Skully are totally disgusting! Love 'em! I especially liked, when I viewed the larger version of the picture, to see the details of the veins that still hold on to Skully's partially-removed eyeball. [xx(] 





*

Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey little girl would you like your hubby to give you one for a Halloween treat?!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

In honor of your new heads Rod I'm gona bar-b-que chicken when I get up today! Hungry now just thinking about it. LOL 



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now you're getting me hungry.Hey Putrid,check out the"Poems To Wet Your Bed By"post.I just put one in.In honor of you thinking it up!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Rod, will do. 




A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Read it! Like it! The name you gave the guy would make a great name for a corps. It also sounds a lot like my chicken when I'm done cooking it. One of these days I'll learn how to use this thing. LOL



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*



I could use a couple of those skulls -- one for each side of the buffet table. Hey, it would cut down on the amount of food I would have to supply, if everyone is disgusted by the skulls!! he he he he he he he By the way, the tone with which you were offering the skulls sounded an awful lot like a stranger offering candy to a little girl. [}] hmmmm 

By the way, I have four tombstone shapes cut out, and am now working on routing details, as well as carving the epitaphs in using the Dremel. That thing works like a charm on the foam.  By the way, it does create an incredible mess, but my very own DH (dear hubby) set up a table in the back yard just for me to work on my Halloween stuff. [^]

I'll keep the forum posted as I progress. 



*


> quote:_Originally posted by rod spain_
> 
> Hey little girl would you like your hubby to give you one for a Halloween treat?!
> 
> rod spain


Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Groovethang....hehehehe we demented Undertakers say things that we really don't mean (Unless you WANT Them too!)yuk!Yuk!
Seriously tho,would you & your hubby like a couple at the discounted prices?I give good discounts when business is still kinda DEAD!

rod spain


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm actually working on making a clock where the hands rotate couter clockwise and faster than a usual clock. hopefully i can hang it on the wall for a desturbing effect. right now i just need a good way to slow the motor since it is rotating too fast. hummm


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

what kind of motor are you using and what is the power source?


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

It's just a small motor i found laying around. it fits in the palm of your hand and right now i have just been hooking it up to a AA battery (1.5 V). i had the idea to try a watch battery in thinking maybe that would be a smaller supply but i haven't tried it yet. i did try putting a resister on one of the leads, the smallest i had was i think 1 ohm, but it stopped the motor completely.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

How about some kind of gear reduction. To keep it simple cut out a disk and use that as the axle for the clock arm. Run the shaft of the motor against the perimiter of the disk. So for every 10 rotations of the motor shaft you get like 1 rotation of the disk. Just a thought.


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

rweso, that's a good idea... i'll have to look into it and see if i can make that work.
BTW does anyone have a fog machine they use? if you do im curious how you use it. i ran across a page a while ago that had directions to make a "fog chiller." I'm almost done making mine, but basically it takes the fog and cools it down so it won't rise/desperse so quickly. i hope it works.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When you ask , "How do you use it?" Do you mean how is it switched on and off? Or how it is implimented into a show or effect?
I bought two machines a few years ago when the cheap, foreign-made ones first hit the market and I have not been "happy" with them!
They take a full 5 or more minutes to warm-up, then after about 20 seconds it shuts itself off because it's too warm!
Of course this leaves me an extremely small window of opportunity of "Use", even with two of these machines to cover the same "base", it often doesn't happen, they are both "Off-Duty" more than not.
My first two fog machines were $350 each, Roscos, they worked great for many years when I wanted them to work, so $185.00 for two machines that only work when the wind blows from the east sure doesn't do it! (maybe it's because the wind almost never blows from the east around here?)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

We have a pretty decent fog machine. Its not one of the cheaper models, but not top of the line either. I duct tape the switch to be always on and it cycles on and off just like Gym describes. It works fine for our favorite fright night purposes any way.

Last year I tried to make a chiller from a disposable cooler. It was a rush job and it didn’t work as good as hoped. There is something to be said for testing ahead of time. Probably next year I will make a better one. This year I am sold on putting it in our doghouse with glowing eyes so it isn’t needed.


<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

With the expensive Rosco machine I could push fog down into the floor of the wine cellar via 2 inch pvc pipe. 
This was about ten foot below the basement floor where the machine was located, I was impressed!
It seemed to stay down there, maybe the cold pvc pipe being about 25 feet in length chilled the fog?
The wine cellar is always 53 degrees at floor level and not much warmer above the floor, either.
Maybe you know this, but if moving fog via pvc, allow an air-gap between the fogger and the pipe, otherwise it may not work at all.
The reason I didn't just place the fog machine in the wine cellar was because of the dampness down there. Just having it in the basement made quite a difference in the atmosphere that that electrical machine had to operate in.(trying to allow it to "live" longer!)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

i was meaning how it was implemented for effect. That dog house idea sounds cool. my fogger was fairly cheap as well and does take time to warm up. But i am poor so i am just happy to have one. I haven't done anything fancy with it as far as effect beside just spew fog into the crowd. hopefully this chiller will make it nicely dreep along the crowd instead of floating into the air. *crossing fingers*


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Check out the fog head mpeg videos from the demented geniuses at Terror Syndicate. They were something I was also toying with doing sometime. I figured I could make a fake wall on my garage (door up). Just run the fog machine inside garage with a few heads on wall spewing out fog and colored light.

http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/Terror_Syndicate_MPEG.html


<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Word of Caution!!
Maybe you know this, heavy fogging can set some asthma inflicted people into a state of not being able to breathe at all!
Just as strobe lights can set off a person who is epileptic, into a siezure.
Usually the faster the blinking, the worse it is, there are certain speeds that effectively knock people down.
(and even non-epiletic people can hear "Music" from a very, very fast blinking strobe, somehow our senses are more connected than most realise.)
A woman who ran a "Brain-Scan machine in a very large New York hospital informed me of some of these things.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Maybe you could charge them less,Gym!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Paintstain, I know what you mean about being broke. I prefer to be known as cheap. I'd love to have a fog machine and chiller for the graveyard walk through. I'd try to make it thick enough so you can't see the ground then tell the TOTs to be carefull about stepping too close to the stones. 

WOW! Not only can I have kids screaming, throwing up and develop phobias, now I can make them choke and go into fits! Gym, your inspiring a great Halloween! Maybe I should start charging. LOL

Still working on the ground breakers. I also have 5 heads started for the rest of the haunt. My goal is to have at least 6 dead clowns. Going to have one that will be rotating behind a tickets window. Got an old rotating Christmas tree stand. Ultimately I'd like to have eight clowns in the graveyard. 
Going to try some more experiments this year. I use exterior latex house paint on all my props. I've set up a corpsed piece of cardboard that I'm going to first do the usual latex paint then brush over with tinted water sealer to see the results. If it looks good, it is good. Let ya'll know.

A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

WE'RE always glad to have expertice on line.Lets see,TOTS screaming,good I like that,TOTS puking,NAHH too much mess to clean up the next day.Tots going into fits....mmmm sounds good but I don't think I want to get sued!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

And I thought I had a great idea for new props. Just let the TOTs pass out and prop them up against a tombstone. And I'd never run out of candy that way. I like to recycle. I'm also doing a good community service. After all, if I don't give TOTs phobias then who going to visit the therapist? And there parents will thank me too. Think about it, the kids wont get fat if the puke all that candy back up. Epileptic seizure sounds too cold. Just think of it a cerebral coordination excursuses. And and and.....and you know I'm only joking. LOL

I do this to inspire and entertain. The only memories that should last a life time are good ones.

Well I can't keep my mind on one thing at a time. Now I've started drawing out plans for a partial out of the ground coffin. Occupied of corse. Has anyone tried mixing white glue and joint compound? 





A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Just this morning I formed in my head the idea to have a skeleton/semi-rotted corpse in my bath... My victims, ahem, GUESTS, have to sit next to it when they go to the loo! Heh heh heh... I'm gonna start working on the plans after my lunch. I was thinking making it out of papier mache, but as I've also got to make a papier mache pumpkin to hit with scythes until all the sweets fall out, AND a papier mache trophy for the costume contest, I might be a bit mache'd up. Any ideas on how to make it would be MOST gratefully recieved.

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

I put together a fog chiller last year and didn't have as much luck as I thought I would have. I made the same chiller following the GotFog: (http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_chiller.html) design instructions. Although the fog settled better than if not used at all, I still didn't get the creeping fog that I was searching for. I'm thinking about throwing out the GotFog chiller and trying something else. Has anyone made a chiller with a proven design? I would appreciate any help.

-fly


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*



Regarding fog chillers, it is my goal to make one this year myself. I have been doing some extensive research on them. This design is the best one I have found so far, but of course, requires a fair amount of work:
http://www.vilethings.com/id68.htm

Another design, which doesn't require as much work, but makes for a very large item to have to hide someplace, uses a large (40 gallon) plastic trash can with lid. However, seems like a neat way to do it without building everything from scratch, and it seems like there would be plenty of opportunity for the fog to cool down significantly. This site only had pictures, but I am sure there are other sites out there with versions of this design:
http://www.ghoulsville.com/Projects/c1/Fog_Chiller/fog_chiller.html

Here's a whole page with nothing but fog chiller links on it. I didn't look at them all yet, so maybe there is a design lurking among those links that is better than either of the ones I already mentioned:
http://www.halloweenfear.com/Fogchillers.html

Good luck. 



*

Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The fog technology has really gotten to be quite something.
There are fog machines that use various types of fog-juice, there are machines made to just make the subtle, wispy fog, and afew years ago new standards were adopted for fog-use in the movie industry that changed quite alot of what had passed before, as far as equiptment and the chemicals used.
There is even a very tiny fogger , hand-held, able to be hidden in a magician's hand for stage work, but of course this is not an inexpensive item for the average person.
Many years ago in the movies when they needed alot of "fog", they smudge-burnt fuel oil, it looked good on film, but it was very bothersome to breath, as you may well imagine.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I started working on a cemetary fence for my front yard that I didn't have time to do last year. I have also started on a hanging system that is more of a platform that I can stand on that knowbody can see so I can be more comfortable hanging. I hung from my front porch two years ago and the people loved it. I had another dummy (besides me) hanging next to me. I showed no skin at all and had a pillow case over mt head. I used a standard safety harness that cut off the circulation to my legs so I had a ladder behind me so I could rest. This year I am making something out of metal that will comform to my body but I can stand on it and still look like I am hanging. It's good to get started again. I love Halloween.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the fog juice that came with my machine is horrible to breath! I am desperate for a chiller to keep it away this year. I also have a permanent stain on my sidewalk where it dripped---what the heck is in that stuff anyway...LOL???


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I think the fog-juice is/was just glycol a substance like anti-freeze, which should not be left to puddle, because cats like to drink it, and it kills them!
Maybe someone else knows more about this?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

This post is too good to be on the second page!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------

